# Please help: I need to find Piranhas in the Denver Area



## jasonklass (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for a little help. I want to make a video in which I test the durability of an animal-proof bag (used for preventing rodents from getting at your food when you're camping). I was thinking that dropping it in a tank full of Piranhas would be the ultimate test. If they can't chew through the material, then no rodent or bird could. So, I know this sounds strange, but I was wondering if there was anyone in the Denver area with a tank of piranhas that would let me do the test. I will ensure that no harm will come to the fish. If anyone here would volunteer, that would be great. Or, if you know of another place to try, I'd appreciate it. I don't think the Zoo or Aquarium would allow me to do this so I thought asking individuals might be the best way to go but I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Unless it's made of chain mail, you're wasting your time bud.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i would be very surprised if piranhas would just bite at some random bag placed in their tank... they would most likely just go hide in the corner once the bag was dropped in.

on another note, a tank full of piranhas attacking anything that is put in front of them isn't exactly the image that we are trying to portray in this hobby.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Piranha are illegal in Colorado aren't they?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> Piranha are illegal in Colorado aren't they?












I have been in Denver for 2 months, and the first thing i looked for was the laws and regulations.....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jason Klass said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a little help. I want to make a video in which I test the durability of an animal-proof bag (used for preventing rodents from getting at your food when you're camping). I was thinking that dropping it in a tank full of Piranhas would be the ultimate test. If they can't chew through the material, then no rodent or bird could. So, I know this sounds strange, but I was wondering if there was anyone in the Denver area with a tank of piranhas that would let me do the test. I will ensure that no harm will come to the fish. If anyone here would volunteer, that would be great. Or, if you know of another place to try, I'd appreciate it. I don't think the Zoo or Aquarium would allow me to do this so I thought asking individuals might be the best way to go but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> ...


P's can easily cut through plastic fish bags as well as fabric nets so unless its a think fabric or plastic they can no problem, but your still comparing aples and oranges. Its not ment to keep p's out and since a p doesnt even have a similar bit to a rodent theres no point to try it on them. A rodent would be a better choice.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

if you want to try is just fill the bag with water and through a convict or something in it. i would like to see if you could come up with something :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would be very surprised if the ps even tried to attack a random plastic bag


----------



## jasonklass (Oct 10, 2009)

OK, thanks for your replies everyone. I think I need to clarify. This is a stuff sack that is supposed to be chew proof for rodents and birds. It's meant to store your food. So, I was thinking of filling one with dead fish and attracting the Piranhas to it. If they can bite through the material, so be it. If not, cool. I want it to be a valid test. So rather than questioning my methodology, I'd appreciate it if people can actually stick to my original post and let me know if they can offer me a test tank in Denver or not. All I'm looking for is for someone willing to help me out--not comments about piranhas. I wouldn't be coming to you guys if I didn't already think they were the perfect test subjects.


----------



## jasonklass (Oct 10, 2009)

Trigga said:


> I would be very surprised if the ps even tried to attack a random plastic bag


Where did I say they would be attacking a random plastic bag? That's not what I'm doing at all.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

as it has already been stated, piranhas are illegal in colorado


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jason Klass said:


> OK, thanks for your replies everyone. I think I need to clarify. This is a stuff sack that is supposed to be chew proof for rodents and birds. It's meant to store your food. So, I was thinking of filling one with dead fish and attracting the Piranhas to it. If they can bite through the material, so be it. If not, cool. I want it to be a valid test. So rather than questioning my methodology, I'd appreciate it if people can actually stick to my original post and let me know if they can offer me a test tank in Denver or not. All I'm looking for is for someone willing to help me out--not comments about piranhas. I wouldn't be coming to you guys if I didn't already think they were the perfect test subjects.


I dont get how a fish is a "perfect test subject" for a fabric thats supposed to keep rodents and birds out. Their teeth arnt even ment for the same purposes. And piranha behaviour 101, p's dont just attack anything like hollywood shows. Chances are they will run and hide.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

As stated piranha are illegal in this state and I don't know anyone who would subject their fish to this anyhow.
Closed.


----------

